# Repticon Atlanta - July 27 & 28, 2013



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

When:
July 27 & 28, 2013

Where:
Gwinnett County Fairground
2405 Sugarloaf Parkway
Lawrenceville, GA 30045

Time:	
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm

Admission: 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, 4 and under – Free.

About the Repticon Atlanta Show:
In January 2007, thousands of guests came out to the Atlanta Reptile and Exotic Animal Show to continue a six year tradition at a great new location at the Gwinnett County Fairgrounds. The success of that show and the following summer show in July at the same location re-established this show in Gwinnett County. Repticon returned in 2009 to the newer, nicer, and larger Fairgrounds facility that has proven so popular with vendors and guests that in 2013 the new schedule will be four times a year! This growing show continues to delight thousands of guests in one the nation's largest metro areas, so if you call the Atlanta area home, head out for the biggest and most exciting reptile show in Georgia!

For more information: Repticon Atlanta Page

Email: [email protected]


----------

